# RecipeDB - Smoked Porter



## manticle (11/5/10)

Smoked Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Dingeman's Biscuit malt is used in place of the vienna (not available in drop down menu). Dingeman's special B is used in place of TF dark crystal (again not in drop down menu). Nice and smooth and ready for drinking once carbed. Should age well. Smoke is subtle but definitely present - doesn't overshadow everything else. Long mash time at high temps seems to result in good body but low attenuation - something I'm liking. Mash at 69 for 90 minutes. Comes out dark like a stout with nice head retention. I normally cold condition but this was just allowed to sit on the secondary yeast (yes I rack about 3/4 through) and was gelatined. FG closer to 1012 so ABV is closer to 7.5%NB: While the above turns out great with the grains listed, I have since switched to Simpsons for all my UK style beers. Their specialty roasted malts are great, their maris is delicious and their heritage crystal particularly tasty.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.15 kg JWM Dark Crystal    0.15 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg JWM Roasted Malt    0.1 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.1 kg TF Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     3000 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.076 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.023 (calc)   Bitterness 21.4 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.89%   Colour 80 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Screwtop (11/5/10)

Gonna have a crack at that A.

Have some home Beechwood Smoked malt just waiting for a recipe :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## manticle (11/5/10)

Hey mate,

Look forward to hearing how it goes with the beechwod. Have set a few bottles aside to age but have found even when young that my dark beers seem eminently drinkable. Not overdoing the roast and dark malts is possibly a factor.


----------



## Screwtop (11/5/10)

manticle said:


> have found even when young that my dark beers seem eminently drinkable. Not overdoing the roast and dark malts is possibly a factor.



With you on that, will PM you, should have some home smoked malt left over :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## haysie (11/5/10)

liquid smoke anyone? it seems readily available in many flavours. I guess an upside being one can add a little.. tasting.. before making one hell of a bad batch of bacon beer.


----------



## manticle (11/5/10)

Not sure I follow you Haysie. This one isn't overly smoky. Happy to send you a bottle for testing if you PM me your address.


----------



## haysie (11/5/10)

manticle said:


> Not sure I follow you Haysie. This one isn't overly smoky. Happy to send you a bottle for testing if you PM me your address.




You can buy liquid smoke Manticle.

instead of mucking around smoking ones own or purchasing smoked malt


i.e an extract type of thing

The recipe looks great, I only ever tried one smoked beer during transit at Bangkok, wow man it was breakfast bacon liquid! Interested in trying others! I`ll swap you a bottle, pm ya with the cellars inventory.


----------



## manticle (11/5/10)

Ok. 

Wasn't sure if you were suggesting my recipe would be 'liquid smoke' or too smoky because it contained too much rauchmalt.

Still happy to send a bottle your way.

Liquid smoke makes me feel the same way isohop extract does but I should reserve judgment till I've tried it I guess.


----------



## manticle (11/5/10)

haysie said:


> I`ll swap you a bottle, pm ya with the cellars inventory.



Sounds good mate.


----------

